# How do you safely disinfect a frog tank/plants?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have to disinfect my new tank and all the artificial plants in i'm going to put in it. I hear you can use a bleach solution but how strong percentage wise, and do you use boiling hot water /warm water or cold? 
Can you use tap water or does it have to be de-chlorinated? 
Will the bleach affect the artificial plants? 
Do you soak them in the solution (if so for how long) or do you spray or wipe them with it? 

For the tank I have an exo terra rainforrest heat mat stuck to the bottom how can i clean the tank without ruining the heat mat? Can you spray it and then wipe it or do you have to fill it with water?

Sorry for all the questions, just want to get it right : victory:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Use Milton, not bleach. Bleach will leave a residue that could harm future occupants.

Why do you need to disinfect it?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

955i said:


> Use Milton, not bleach. Bleach will leave a residue that could harm future occupants.
> 
> Why do you need to disinfect it?


i want it all nice and clean for when my whites move in


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

If you need to then Milton as said or a herp disinfectant, i use veteclean


----------



## StuartH (Jan 22, 2008)

F10 : victory:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

no one has really answered my questions...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

put the plants in boiling water and use a spray herp disinfectant, this wont damage the heat mat and does a good job if you het one designed for herps


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

buy yourself a hand held steamer:2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

You can use a bleach solution to disinfect the things you mentioned, 2 caps to one bucket, Leave it to soak over night and rinse thoraly. It doesn`t matter if the water is hot or cold, but cold smells less. But i wouldn`t. It is pointless using de-clorinated water as chlorine is a type of bleach. As long as the bleach solution isn`t too strong it won`t bleach the plants. You can spray or wipe the heat mat. I use Arkclens or milton. :welcome:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I cleaned the tank today by putting the shower on the hottest setting and rinsing and wiping everything, I used boiling water on the tank and soaked rocks in boiling water, I also used my steamer iron and steamed everything too after rinsing it. Hope thats enough!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Get yourself some F10 - its great and won't affect your phibs and is anti-fungal etc.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i use a reptile and amphibian safe disinfectant. only 3 quid and smells nice too


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I use F10 as well, just add it to some de-chlorinated water and dunk everything in, give it a swish round then I use paper towels to wipe the glass with the solution and then rinse. you can get f10 on the internet, but I get mine from my vet.


----------

